# JUN SUPER LEMON



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

After what seems like 100s of e mails and Pms asking for pictures of the car here are some ive collected 









































































( The images arent mine and have been taken by others which theyll no doubt recognize id just like to say thankyou and hope you dont mind me using them )


----------



## AndyD2 (Jan 17, 2003)

:smokin: :smokin:  :smokin: 

That should sum it up nicely!

Which video did the tall curly-haired one drive it on??


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

the video was called NO LIMITS


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

wow cool car. Thats a lot of dials in there :smokin:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

When I first made enquiries about this car I was lead to believe it was a bit on the tatty side.
After seeing it at Rod's I realised I'd been misinformed, very tidy and hardly any miles IIRC.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Lemon*

Where's the radio...?


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Love the colour and the interior is like a planes!! v cool 

Andy


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

theres another 3 bosst guages in the glove box along with heater control unit  

Stereo what the hell do i want a stereo for ????


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

You probably know this already but just in case you don't. The car was featured in Banzai Mag issue 3, April/May 2000 with a cover photo and 6 page article. It was also on the Men & Motors channel program "Ice with Jordan" for about 3 mins. I have it on tape because I was also at Crail when it was filmed and my Scooby is on for about 6 secs  Soon after Dave Jones got it he was at a SIDC track day at Knockhill so someone will have pics of it there.
If you need a scan of the article let me know. 

Here is what the top pic would look like with the bonnet sorted.









BTW If you haven't guessed I am a big fan of the Jun car. Mainly because it was the only big power Skyline in Scotland for years and also because it has the best R33 bodykit.


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats on the purchase, look forward to seeing the thing at TOTB3??


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

If you would like to download a copy of Jeremy Clarksons No Limits vid (the one that I think features the Lemon) you can still get it from here


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

ColinM said:


> *You probably know this already but just in case you don't. The car was featured in Banzai Mag issue 3, April/May 2000 with a cover photo and 6 page article. *


I did know mate  

I have 6 thats SIX copies in mint condition of this issue   

Colin why isnt your picture showing up ????


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*stupid question!!*

deano,
i am not taking the p*ss here , its a genuine question.
I take it that this car will only be used for shows etc as there is no way you could possibly use it on the road? Please excuse my ignorance its just that most cars with the acclaimed BHP of this monsters proportions usually only come out the box for the likes of TOTB. If this is the case then hats off too ya mate as thats a lot of money to spend for a car thats not a daily/weekly driver.
Whats the daily driver going to be??

jas


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Sweet!!!!*

Stunning indeed!!!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Great pictures but you'll know this only too well Dean, they can't do this car justice. It has a presence about it, when she's fired up, it's got to be the meanest sounding GT-Rs I've ever heard, an animal. You're one lucky man.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

*JUN Lemon digital camera pics*

Deano,

Congratulations on the purchase of one hell of a mean car!

I took the first few pictures. They where all taken this year using my Fuji FixPix Digital Camera outside Rod Bell Motorsport's garages. 

I therefore have them (plus a few more I didn't post) in a much higher pixel resolution (I scaled them down a bit for the Forums) so If you want the originals in high definition pm me your email address.

Cheers


Trevor


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: stupid question!!*



Jason abz said:


> *.... I take it that this car will only be used for shows etc as there is no way you could possibly use it on the road? Please excuse my ignorance its just that most cars with the acclaimed BHP of this monsters proportions usually only come out the box for the likes of TOTB.
> *


Sure he can use it as a daily driver. There's a bunch of similarly powerful GT-Rs wandering around Tokyo as daily/weekend drivers. If built right, powerful GT-Rs can be made to behave. :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Cheers hipo...*

wasn`t sure as deano is obviously very very enthusiastic about skylines and the thought of spending all that cash on a car that you can`t use often , did seem a little strange for someone who enjoys the cars so much.
So, this leads to my other question, as some of the big cars developed faults before TOTB, i take it these fault occurred under absolute thrashing? Actually thrashing sounds bad, i meant whe they were getting there necks wrung in practice shots for TOTB etc? Where do you draw the line i wonder? You can have a pretty reliable 600-700 bhp car (if i understand this correct) and really give it some when you want or run a higher bhp car but be gentle with the throttle? As i will not be able to afford either for a while its probably irrelevant but i do wonder what would make people create or buy such a beast? Don`t get me wrong, if someone offered me the lemon tomorrow and i had the money i would bite their hand off however i would seriously have to have another toy in the garage for daily driving and the point i`m questioning is that other than the track or a drag strip, is the extra expense of having such a powerful car worth it? Might start a thread on it because surely it gets to a point where you have to be willing to sacrifice your GTR as a daily driver or even as a weekend car in, extreme cases, for BHP? Is there a `shut off` point in relation to BHP where you just have to admit that the car is not to be driven every day? For example, i can`t imagine Keith running to Tesco`s in his drag machine every day.

jas


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I am very jealous!

Was this car actually built by Jun, has it got some ludicrous bhp figure like 1000bhp?

Awesome man, cant wait to have a closer look at this thing!

Anthony.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Right then 

this car will be used every weekend whether theres a show/meet or not .
I did NOT buy this car for high days and holidays , it shall be treated exactly the same as my LM was , well maybe better as ill clean and polish it 4 times a week instead of 3  
However i dont intend to run it full boost and rag the **** of it everytime it gets driven


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

So speculate what sort of power is that thing running at full boost out of interest? PM me if you want.

Anthony.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*thanks deano....*

jesus, hat off to you mate for running such a well known wonder near enough everyday.
How many miles does something like that run before needing attention/servicing etc?? Or is it as was said above, driven normally to fairly hard, they shouldn`t need any more attention than a `normal` car?
I hate e-mail medium as it may come across that i am in some way putting you or the car down, i can assure you i am not, i am maybe a victim of too much hype about big bhp skylines and the attention they need, afterall we are not talking about a stage 1 or 2 car here, this has to be the most famous skyline in the country with the engine/mods to back up its rep!!.  
I simply was curious to know if it was a second car for you or if you were going to try and drive it as much as possible as you obviously have a passion for the marque. You would think reading some of the threads that anything above the normal modded GTR blows engines and gearboxes, needs servicing or rebuilt every 2000 miles etc etc.
Best of luck with the beast and hopefully get to see it in the flesh at future events,
jas


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Like with any big bhp car, reliability really does depend on the quaility of the whole product, not just the sum of its parts.

The brand named parts is what everyone always thinks about but its probably just as important (if not more important) how the quality of mapping is done... high resolution mapping using all the load points and taking into account extreme extenal factors not present during the mapping like ambient temperature differences.

And lets face it Rod Bell who looks after this beast these days so there's no worries there then :smokin: 


Just my 2p's

T


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

I have a normal everyday car for work and nipping to the shops however come saturday mornings the earth shall rumble in my wake and shall rumble until sunday nights    

As for attention and servicing well thats another thing , im over zelous with all my cars .
They get oil very regulary and with this car perhaps it will be even more frequently as will cam belts , spark plugs and other consumables i also think i will need shares in a tyre manufacturer :smokin: will also need good supply of ear plugs too


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Trevor said:


> *
> 
> And lets face it Rod Bell who looks after this beast these days so there's no worries there then :smokin:
> 
> *


And shall continue to do so


----------



## Smit (Sep 8, 2002)

very nice deano 

take care of her


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

Dean 

proper motor congras to you... .i hope you enjoy the beast ..

Marco


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

Here is another pic I took at Crail a while ago.
The last pic I posted shows up ok here and at my work.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Colin i love that photo :smokin: 

did he beat the blade then ? and why on earth was someone sitting in the passenger seat while doing the 1/4


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Never mind that, the crowd in the background contains the _'usual suspects'_.......If I'm not mistaken Keith Cowie is tenth from the left


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

how the hell could you tell that from that pic ???


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

Demon Dave said:


> *If you would like to download a copy of Jeremy Clarksons No Limits vid (the one that I think features the Lemon) you can still get it from here *


i get the video but no sound? what do i need to download to get it working?


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

deano said:


> *how the hell could you tell that from that pic ???    *


thats exactly what i was thinking .lol

congratulations mate, just downloading the vids now:smokin:


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Hi again deano....*

i suppose you will have read the " beast is back" thread?? 
Are you going to be enticed out to play come October 12th??
Just wondered as there is a lot of claims being made at the moment regarding the Skyline `crown` and i for one woukld imagine your car to have a pretty big say in the matter?
Just a hopeful request!!    

jas


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

deano said:


> *how the hell could you tell that from that pic ???    *


[PCMode]Cos Keith's got a unique look about him[/PCMode]


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

I just made an MPG video with just the chapter about the JUN Super Lemon.

If someone has about 37Mb webspace, i'd be happy to provide the file


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Hi again deano....*



Jason abz said:


> *i suppose you will have read the " beast is back" thread??
> Are you going to be enticed out to play come October 12th??
> Just wondered as there is a lot of claims being made at the moment regarding the Skyline `crown` and i for one woukld imagine your car to have a pretty big say in the matter?
> Just a hopeful request!!
> ...


Sorry Jase ill be there but the car wont be , and to be honest im not looking to claim any crown with this car just to enjoy owning a car ive dreamed of getting for a long time .
Its already special as it is  
Im really excited about going to the pod just to see some awesome skylines set some very fast times :smokin:


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

Finally downloaded the video, well all 4 of them. lol and the NO Limits one hasn't got any sound 

I've tried Windows media play 8 and 9
Real player 
Divx 2.1
Quicktime

When opening it with media player its says "Unable to download an appropriate decompressor."


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

You will need an AC3 codec for the sound on that vid. Either install a standalone codec or a DVD player like PowerDVD.
If you have no luck pm me and I will give you a link.


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

cheers colin, your a star, worked a treat.

For anyone else that can't get the sound, download the this file http://www.movieking.co.uk/downloads/moonlight.html (AC3 Codec)


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

> not looking to claim any crown with this car just to enjoy owning a car ive dreamed of getting for a long time


Sensible attitude.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

SimonSays said:


> *I just made an MPG video with just the chapter about the JUN Super Lemon.
> 
> If someone has about 37Mb webspace, i'd be happy to provide the file  *


Anyone got 37Mb left? Maybe Fraser from GTRCENTRAL ?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Demon Dave said:


> *If you would like to download a copy of Jeremy Clarksons No Limits vid (the one that I think features the Lemon) you can still get it from here *


I have just downloaded this and there is no bloody sound! Grrrr

Nice motor Deano!!!


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

Umm, look 3 posts up to get the codec you need to get the sound working.


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

Howsie said:


> *I have just downloaded this and there is no bloody sound! Grrrr
> 
> Nice motor Deano!!! *


read the above couple of replies


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

pmsl


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Bollocks, tits and ****!

Thank you gentlemen. :smokin:


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Sorry to divert the thread slightly but deano, did you sell the LM then?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes Alex i sold it to a good friend of mine , he asked to buy it when i was thinking about buying the Lemon


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

ok, cos it would be just plain greedy to have two pukka GT-R 33's!!!


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

It would have been wouldnt it


----------



## Thrush (Sep 14, 2002)

Found another pic Deano

http://speedfreak.nu/modules.php?se...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

CheeRS
Matt


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

cheers mate :smokin: 

already had that picture but it was a very small one so it was nice to get a bigger version


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

hmmm seems as though the uploader i used has gone awol so just trying another one


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Hehe, I can remember that, think I might have some footage of it running at Crail.

I will try and look it out.


----------



## POC (Aug 6, 2003)

cant see the pics on page 1 mate 

fantastic car btw :smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

POC said:


> *cant see the pics on page 1 mate
> 
> fantastic car btw :smokin: *


I know the uploader i was using decided to ban me    i wouldnt mind but i only ever hosted car pictures on there  
Found another one though buts its too late to edit the first post


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Dean,
pm me the url and I'll do the edit


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

eh ? what do i have to do Jase ? and couldnt you let me do it please    as i have a lot of pictures and it could take a while failing that could you delete this thread and ill start again  knowing they wont go awol this time LOL


----------



## Still_Dreaming (Sep 7, 2005)

could you email those pictures to me plz at [email protected] because your link does not work thank you


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Still_Dreaming said:


> could you email those pictures to me plz at [email protected] because your link does not work thank you


STOP DREAMING dude.. in case you haven't noticed, this thread is like 2 years old  

I do believe that the JUN Super Lemon now has a new owner. Search for the thread titled "JUN Super lemon is my new car".


----------

